# Algae is Killing MEEEE!!!!



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

Hey Guys

I am getting killed with algae in my 46 gallon tank. Right now I have diatoms, brush algae and green spot algae. Im not really worried about the diatoms because so far what I have read they will go away soon if I cut back on feeding. 

My main question is the brush algae. i just don't know how to get rid of it. It is all over my microsword, hygro and anubias. Does anyone have any suggestions? Should I increase the co2?

Is the spot algae just going to go away after a while if I leave it alone? 

Im getting so discouraged about this whole planting thinG!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

I'm dosing with the EI Method for the 40 to 60 gallon tank.
My tank specs are as follows:
46 gallon
1 x 96 watt for 10 hours
1 x 96 for 3 hours
[email protected] injection


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Maybe you can cut down the lighting period to about 8hrs. Why do you have two different 96w bulbs? I think one should be sufficient. I really don't use the EI fertilizing method but it seems you maybe overdosing too much since you wrote "EI method for the 40-60g tank". Try cutting down on ferts. What is your Co2 sat? Try doing some test to see that it is in the correct range. 
Then when you get some good answers, do a big WC and get rid of whatever is infected. Peace.


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

Ill start by cutting down the lighting period to 8 hours. Ill quit with the second light for a little bit.

Ill also cut down on the EI Method to just twice a week instead of three times.

My co2 rate should be between 20 to 30 ppm or thats what my drop checker says. haha

I have been trying to remove all the infected parts but the algae is even inside my filter tubes. you can see it on the inside. Im tempted to just break everything down but it kind of scares me. I would probably have to throw all the substrate and wood pieces away wouldnt I? AHHHHHH I hate algae

Thanks for the advice Erirku


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Do you have a picture? I'm curious to see how infected your tank is. There is always a phase a new tank goes into an algae break. Some people are too good so they don't have algae breaks or it's a minor one. You should dose your ferts. I usually dose macros everyday for three days and dose micros the other three days. do a 50% WC on the seventh day and dose nothing because the tap has some stuff. Good luck and keep us posted. You can also do a black out (BO) for 4-5 days but only when you clean out the tank as well as you can. Peace


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Also make sure you have good plant mass.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

whats the bioload? i would suggest removing all you fish and replacing them with 10 juvenile SAE. the whole time they are in there, do not feed with fish food. let them consume the algae. nerites are good for green spot algae. get one or two. i wouldnt suggest a blackout nor cleaning out the whole tank if you are planning to keep the things in it. BO will weaken the plants. cleaning and throwing things away is frustrating. besides that, Erirku has good suggestions.

algae will definitely go away if you get the hang of lighting and fertilizing. dont give up!


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

I just checked with my fish store and they said all they have or can order are chinese algae eaters and I know that is a bad idea.
I also checked if they could get some nerites and the guy was clueless.

I used to have a few of them and i loved em. does anyone know where I could get some. I couldnt find any on aquabid just because I dont need like 10 of them...

I have a pretty large bioload for the 46 gallon. I got 1 angel, 2 rams, a few danios, 2 platys, and a few ottos

Erirku, Ill try and post a picture in a bit.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

What's your plant-load like?

I found the single biggest factor in how much algae I get is how much plant load I have. 

I dose TWICE what is suggested by EI for a 20 to 40 gallon in my 29 gallon. Any less and algae gets going.

If it's all over then first you need to stop it in its tracks using one of the many methods for killing algae and then once it's dead, clean it all out and pack your tank with fast growers.

If your tank is already heavily planted you are probably dosing to little.. I know, I was surprised to learn I was dosing to little but consider the possibility if you have lots of fast growers.

Hygrophila difformis is my favorite fast grower for busting algae.


----------



## racialfish (Aug 15, 2006)

Have you tried dosing excel? worked wonders for me.


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

I have been dosing with excel for the past week and a half but today I just got a plastic syringe. So, now I can just apply it directly on the infected spots.

I just gave a small bleach dip to the anubias in my tank that was heavily infested... It turned the algae white and so far the the anubias looks alright. I also cleaned out the filters of any algae that i have seen and cleaned all the rocks...

Hopefully this does it


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

For the plant load I have:
-2 forms of anubias (nana and barterri)
-tons of hydro
-a few jungle vals (small)
-pearl grass
-micro sword
-rotala


----------

